# Hulu Plus is here!



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

Just got an email from TiVo with the following link in it:


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I already had a post about this, and I incorporated yours to it.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=470037


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

That dude in the youtube TiVo video......ugh......how I long for TiVo Shanan! I hope the @elfqueen is doing well!!!!


----------



## Linkue (Jan 5, 2005)

After 9 months of waiting the wait continues. Yesterday my TiVo updated to 14.8 and guess what still no Hulu plus on my premiere. After calling about it today I was told that Hulu Plus is "in test market for new users only and that it will be here soon for older customers." So yet another update after 14.8 before Hulu Plus will come to us. When asked when they refused to give an answer. I was also told by customer service that Our Website is misleading." So sorry everyone after 9 months of promises that Hulu Plus was around the corner it looks like we still have to turn yet another one.


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

I really could care less. I don't need to add another $10.00 to my entertainment bill for stuff I can record with season passes.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Linkue said:


> After calling about it today I was told that Hulu Plus is "in test market for new users only and that it will be here soon for older customers."


For new users of what? new Tivo users or new Hulu+ users?

The feeling I'd got from threads in the premiere forum was that it just "showed up" on the menu for some Premiere users, some only after a reboot, and others can't get it to show up no matter what.

It still hasn't shown up for me, although I haven't played any reboot games.

Personally I don't care whether I get it or not as I'm not going to pay a monthly fee to anyone else without dropping comcast first. It would be fun to give it a shot and play with it under the first month of free service though.

The morale of the story is: _Buy something based on the features it offers today, not based on what it might offer tomorrow._


----------



## jseeley (Mar 29, 2011)

Keep forcing updates; After I got 14.8 (took 30 updates to get to there) I forced 5 or so more updates and it showed up for me. My premire is NOT new... had it for about 8 months.


----------



## sabixx (Oct 20, 2010)

plazman30 said:


> I really could care less. I don't need to add another $10.00 to my entertainment bill for stuff I can record with season passes.


so then why did you come into this thread?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

sabixx said:


> so then why did you come into this thread?


To contribute another perspective?


----------



## KCcardsfan (Feb 20, 2011)

orangeboy said:


> To contribute another perspective?


Um Ok. If he got the price right or anyone cared that he doesn't want it then maybe, but I would guess that most people on this thread want to get HULU. My guess is he doesn't think it something TIVO should be worrying about since it is not a feature he is interested in and thought he would take a jab at those that do.


----------



## KCcardsfan (Feb 20, 2011)

orangeboy said:


> To contribute another perspective?


Um Ok. If he got the price right or anyone cared that he doesn't want it then maybe, but I would guess that most people on this thread want to get HULU. My guess is he doesn't think it something TIVO should be worrying about since it is not a feature he is interested in and thought he would take a jab at those that do more then offer another perspective.


----------



## alangst (Jan 21, 2004)

Will you be able to view the Free Version of Hulu?


----------



## sabixx (Oct 20, 2010)

alangst said:


> Will you be able to view the Free Version of Hulu?


No,you cant, and I dont think any non-pc can do that.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

sabixx said:


> No,you cant, and I dont think any non-pc can do that.


Sure they can, but they just can't do it directly.


----------



## sabixx (Oct 20, 2010)

well I didn't want to talk about anything that might be illegal , if you're watching on a device that isn't in their TOS I believe that would be piracy


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

sabixx said:


> well I didn't want to talk about anything that might be illegal , if you're watching on a device that isn't in their TOS I believe that would be piracy


That would be an interesting court case. If I pay for a service, why should a provider be able to tell me which device I can watch it on? Why should a provider be able to discriminate against operating systems or browsers? Not supporting it is one thing. Blocking access is another.


----------



## sabixx (Oct 20, 2010)

aadam101 said:


> That would be an interesting court case. If I pay for a service, why should a provider be able to tell me which device I can watch it on? Why should a provider be able to discriminate against operating systems or browsers? Not supporting it is one thing. Blocking access is another.


in the case of regular Hulu, you are not paying for a service, the service is being provided free. I have to assume its completely legal, because Google tv is blocked, and Google has shown they have no problem fighting in court if they think they are right. the Google tv is doing very badly right now and a large part of the reason is the content providers are blocking content from it.


----------



## KCcardsfan (Feb 20, 2011)

The content providers decide where there programs can be seen. Right now right or wrong there is a division between PC's and devices designed to output straight to the TV. Even though it is no problem to output a PC to the TV with very good quality that is where the industry draws the line. HULU has to get different permission to put the stuff on devices such as TIVO/ROKU/APPLE TV etc. It costs them more to get those permissions that is what you are paying for with HULU+. It is illegal to rebroadcast content anywhere that you don't have a agreement with the rights holder to show it. We can all cuss HULU but until the prodviders stop with the imaginary line they draw there is nothing they can do. HULU I am sure would be really happy if they could offer more content since that would increase their business.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

KCcardsfan said:


> The content providers decide where there programs can be seen. Right now right or wrong there is a division between PC's and devices designed to output straight to the TV. Even though it is no problem to output a PC to the TV with very good quality that is where the industry draws the line. HULU has to get different permission to put the stuff on devices such as TIVO/ROKU/APPLE TV etc. It costs them more to get those permissions that is what you are paying for with HULU+. It is illegal to rebroadcast content anywhere that you don't have a agreement with the rights holder to show it. We can all cuss HULU but until the prodviders stop with the imaginary line they draw there is nothing they can do. HULU I am sure would be really happy if they could offer more content since that would increase their business.


So if Google allowed Windows to run on a Google TV it would be legal? It's crazy and I can't believe nobody is suing.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

KCcardsfan said:


> I would guess that most people on this thread want to get HULU.


Most of the Hulu + content overlaps what people already receive through their television service. Why would most people want to pay an additional $8 per month for duplicate programming content?


----------



## exegesis48 (Jan 14, 2007)

shwru980r said:


> Most of the Hulu + content overlaps what people already receive through their television service. Why would most people want to pay an additional $8 per month for duplicate programming content?


We get all of our programming OTA in our household. All of the stations come in crystal clear with the exception of CBS. Hulu+ will fill that gap of programming quite nicely.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

exegesis48 said:


> We get all of our programming OTA in our household. All of the stations come in crystal clear with the exception of CBS. Hulu+ will fill that gap of programming quite nicely.


Hulu doesn't contain CBS content.


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> Sure they can.
> http://www.hulu.com/plus/devices
> 
> Others can too, but they just can't do it directly.


Ummm that is not a Hulu list, its a Hulu Plus one.
I believe only Macs and PCs can see Hulu content (lot of stuff on Hulu is not on Hulu Plus)


----------



## KCcardsfan (Feb 20, 2011)

shwru980r said:


> Most of the Hulu + content overlaps what people already receive through their television service. Why would most people want to pay an additional $8 per month for duplicate programming content?


I watch things off of it that I don't have room on my 2 channel DVR to record. It is for having the ability to watch something when I already have both channels busy. I am also OTA so I get Daily Show and Colbert Report from it. I have picked up shows that I didn't catch when they first started but are too new for netflix. I also watch something that are on Netflix because I can't get CC there. If you don't want it or like it why even bother being on this thread? I could care less about the HDUI because I don't use it so I don't need to go post there and question why people are concerned with it.


----------



## exegesis48 (Jan 14, 2007)

rainwater said:


> Hulu doesn't contain CBS content.


Yes it does. Our favorite show "Big Bang Theory" is on there.


----------



## casperc65 (Oct 2, 2010)

exegesis48 said:


> Yes it does. Our favorite show "Big Bang Theory" is on there.


The Big Bang Theory is NOT on Hulu. I am looking at Hulu's list of shows right now.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

exegesis48 said:


> Yes it does. Our favorite show "Big Bang Theory" is on there.


I think you are bit confused because ALL CBS content listed on Hulu just takes you to cbs.com. You can not watch CBS content on Hulu.com or on Hulu Plus on TiVo.


----------



## exegesis48 (Jan 14, 2007)

My bad, didn't realize that it was just a CBS link. Lame. I wonder if CBS plans on coming out with an iPad App or partnering with TiVo or Netflix.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

KCcardsfan said:


> If you don't want it or like it why even bother being on this thread?


I didn't say I didn't like HULU +. I'm just questioning the need for HULU +, if most of the content overlaps the programming I already receive. Most of what I watch is available on HULU +.



KCcardsfan said:


> I watch things off of it that I don't have room on my 2 channel DVR to record.


I hadn't thought of HULU + in terms of having a third tuner. I'm glad I questioned the need for HULU +. Someone else also mentioned HULU + has Criterion Collection movies in response to my questioning the need for HULU +.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

exegesis48 said:


> My bad, didn't realize that it was just a CBS link. Lame. I wonder if CBS plans on coming out with an iPad App or partnering with TiVo or Netflix.


AFAIK CBS has not licensed any of their content for set top boxes. They are doing their best getting people to pirate their content.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

CBS has an agreement(announced at CES this past January) with Boxee Box to offer content at some point later this year. But who knows for sure when that will happen. It takes a while for these applications to show up on other devices as well as TiVo.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I never got an email from TiVo, but I see that I now have a Hulu Plus thing on my Premiere. Is there any sort of Hulu Plus trial you can sign up for just to see how it works?


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

jsmeeker said:


> I never got an email from TiVo, but I see that I now have a Hulu Plus thing on my Premiere. Is there any sort of Hulu Plus trial you can sign up for just to see how it works?


If you have a new Priemiere which was very recently activated then you can (possibly) sign up for a 6-month trial via the following link:

www.tivo.com/huluplusoffer

If you're a veteran Premiere owner then you can sign up for a 1-month trial via this link:

http://hulu.com/plus/premiere


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Thanks.

I just ran some of the sample videos without signing up. i don't have enough bandwidth to make them run smoothly.


----------



## KCcardsfan (Feb 20, 2011)

jsmeeker said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I just ran some of the sample videos without signing up. i don't have enough bandwidth to make them run smoothly.


Did you notice when you start a video you can lower the quality of the video to make it run smoother? Just arrow down and over to video quality probably at HD highest quality. There is another HD quality just below and 2 SD quality settings under that. If you are having problems streaming thy lowering that.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

KCcardsfan said:


> Did you notice when you start a video you can lower the quality of the video to make it run smoother? Just arrow down and over to video quality probably at HD highest quality. There is another HD quality just below and 2 SD quality settings under that. If you are having problems streaming thy lowering that.


Is that possible with the demo videos? I still haven't signed up for a trial.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I know once signed up you can change the settings in the account section online. The choices are 288P, 360P, 480P, 720P, and auto. I have mine set on auto, which will select the best quality for the bandwidth available. But at home I'm on FiOS so bandwidth is not an issue there.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

plazman30 said:


> I really could care less. I don't need to add another $10.00 to my entertainment bill for stuff I can record with season passes.


I totally agree! Every time I turn around yet another service wants my money on a monthly basis.


----------



## exegesis48 (Jan 14, 2007)

Resist said:


> I totally agree! Every time I turn around yet another service wants my money on a monthly basis.


Meh. It's free for the first 6 months for me and I'm OTA only, so no cable/dish sub to worry about.

Now if I could just get the Hulu+ app to show up on my Premiere...


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

plazman30 said:


> I really could care less. I don't need to add another $10.00 to my entertainment bill for stuff I can record with season passes.


Try $8, it's not $10


sabixx said:


> No,you cant, and I dont think any non-pc can do that.


This is (technically) the correct answer, however there's a way around this, by using an updated video card and pushing the content from the card to your TV. This will only get you so far though.



aadam101 said:


> It's crazy and I can't believe nobody is suing.


Wrong.
Networks own their content. They have every right to say "no, you can't do this". They pay $billions yearly for development, etc, much of which goes to shows that are never developed, or dropped. This is their content, and they can do what they will with it.



shaown said:


> Ummm that is not a Hulu list, its a Hulu Plus one.
> I believe only Macs and PCs can see Hulu content (lot of stuff on Hulu is not on Hulu Plus)


This is a misconception.
Hulu+ is not 'separate' from Hulu. You get EVERYTHING on Hulu+ that you get on Hulu standard, otherwise there'd be no reason to upgrade to +.
JUST because something can't be viewed on your TV (or portable device, etc) doesn't mean it's not available to Hulu+ members, it just means that it's not available on those devices.



exegesis48 said:


> Yes it does. Our favorite show "Big Bang Theory" is on there.


No it's not. As explained earlier, CBS has zero agreements with Hulu. They're actually the only one of the big 4 not to do so.

To those of you that still don't see it (and that are updated):
Make SURE you're using the 'hd interface'. This will not show up under standard interface at all. I've checked every menu imaginable, just not there. It IS however in the HD interface. They're just trying to cram that POS down everyone's throat, unfortunately.

As far as the interface itself:
I own a 360, a Premiere, and a Sony BRD player, all with Hulu integration. Honestly, the Premiere has the best integration out of all 3. Everything I could want to do in Hulu, I can do easily enough from this box, except of course skip the commercials. 30 second skip? It's there. Switch HD -> SD ? it's there. Subtitles? Right there. This integration looks sleek, and it's just awesome. Someone spent a good bit of time putting it together. There's a few bugs (that I've seen), but they'll get them worked out.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

twhiting9275 said:


> T
> This is a misconception.
> Hulu+ is not 'separate' from Hulu. You get EVERYTHING on Hulu+ that you get on Hulu standard, otherwise there'd be no reason to upgrade to +.
> JUST because something can't be viewed on your TV (or portable device, etc) doesn't mean it's not available to Hulu+ members, it just means that it's not available on those devices.


The above statement is more than a little misleading in a forum about TiVo which only has access to Hulu+.

The only time everything that is on Hulu (the free version) is available to Hulu+ subscribers (the paid version) is when you are using a computer to view Hulu.

Or said another way if you are a Hulu+ subscriber there are many shows on Hulu that you can not view unless you are using a computer to view them.

You can say that Hulu and Hulu+ are not separate services all you want it is really irrelevant. The fact is unless you are using a computer you can not access everything on Hulu through a Hulu+ account.

Thanks,


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> The above statement is more than a little misleading in a forum about TiVo which only has access to Hulu+.
> 
> The only time everything that is on Hulu (the free version) is available to Hulu+ subscribers (the paid version) is when you are using a computer to view Hulu.
> 
> ...


Yes and there is no question it can be annoying. You see the show on the PC and add it to your queue, but you are unable to watch it on your Hulu+ device.
I've had this happen with several shows.


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

atmuscarella said:


> The above statement is more than a little misleading in a forum about TiVo which only has access to Hulu+.


No more than saying


> Lot of stuff on Hulu is not on Hulu Plus


That's not misleading, it's a flat out lie. EVERYTHING available on Hulu is available on +

This isn't a "forum for discussion about Hulu+", this is a forum for discussion about Tivo. Don't try to twist things around here.


atmuscarella said:


> Or said another way if you are a Hulu+ subscriber there are many shows on Hulu that you can not view unless you are using a computer to view them.


Nobody argued this wasn't the case. Trying to claim though that 


> Lot of stuff on Hulu is not on Hulu Plus


is a flat out lie.



atmuscarella said:


> You can say that Hulu and Hulu+ are not separate services all you want but the fact is they are.


Again, never tried to say they're NOT SEPARATE SERVICES. You're putting words into my mouth. STOP.



atmuscarella said:


> And unless you are using a computer you can not access both services.


THAT is not completely true. In fact, it's not true at all. 
Hulu + is about more than just the TV, it's about more than watching X show on your tv or computer, or other device. Hulu + is NOT just about the device it's being watched on. STOP with the misconceptions already. That's just ONE of the many benefits of Hulu +. Just because it's "not available on another device" doesn't mean it's not available on Hulu +. This is a lie that has started by uninformed individuals and been refuted many, many times.

Hulu + contains EVERYTHING that Hulu itself does. Do they have the licensing rights to display it all on other devices? No, of course not. Does this mean it's not part of Hulu + ? No it does not. It merely means that they don't have the license for displaying things elsewhere.


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Yes and there is no question it can be annoying. You see the show on the PC and add it to your queue, but you are unable to watch it on you Hulu+ device.


Hulu very clearly says where they can and can't show this when you look at the show.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

twhiting9275 said:


> Hulu very clearly says where they can and can't show this when you look at the show.


I'm not looking at anything but the name of the show since my only purpose in adding it to my queue is to watch it on my TV. I'm not watching it on a little 24 inch monitor that my PC uses. So I search for a title and add it to my queue. That is the limit of what I look at for each show on the Hulu website.

For the most part it's fine since most of the shows I've added are available from the Hulu+ devices. But of course I run into shows that are not available. And if not then I just won't be watching them. There is already too much for me to watch, but the more options the better.


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

All you have to do is hover over the show link and they'll tell you whether or not you can do this. Alternatively, you can browse their library from the interface itself, which won't give you things you can't watch on the device.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

twhiting9275 said:


> No more than saying
> 
> That's not misleading, it's a flat out lie. EVERYTHING available on Hulu is available on +
> 
> ...


I actually disagreed with some of my original post after I re-read it and changed it (before you commented on it). Just noting that for others in case they can not make sense of this.

This is a post talking about using Hulu+ on a TiVo and watching it on a TV. In that context Hulu+ is different and not all inclusive of what Hulu has available on a computer.

I (and I am guessing most people) do not care about the semantics of why something can be viewed through Hulu on a computer (for free) and not on Hulu+ through anything other than a computer.

_All that is relevant is that when someone pays to use Hulu+ on their TiVo to watch it on their TV they will not have access to all the content someone using Hulu on a computer will have access to for free. _

Posting anything else ultimately just leads to confusion.

Thanks,


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

atmuscarella said:


> This is a post talking about using Hulu+ on a TiVo and watching it on a TV. In that context Hulu+ is different and not all inclusive of what Hulu has available on a computer.


Hulu + is not a 'context', it is a product. For complete description, view their own pages on what Hulu + contains.



atmuscarella said:


> _All that is relevant is that when someone pays to use Hulu+ on their TiVo to watch it on their TV they will not have access to all the content someone using Hulu on a computer will have access to for free. _


If someone 'pays to use Hulu+ on their Tivo', then they are clearly misinformed about what the product is. They've said from DAY ONE that not all + content will be available on all devices, and that not all content will be available on all devices.

The misconception here is pretty wild, that if it's not available on another device, it's not a Hulu+ product. This is not, in fact true. There are plenty of + features out there, such as more shows, further archiving, and at one time, instant access (which they should restore to + members). It's not just about what you can put on another device. Like I said, research, become familliar with the product before trying to label it incorrectly.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

twhiting9275 said:


> The misconception here is pretty wild, that if it's not available on another device, it's not a Hulu+ product. This is not, in fact true. There are plenty of + features out there, such as more shows, further archiving, and at one time, instant access (which they should restore to + members). It's not just about what you can put on another device. Like I said, research, become familliar with the product before trying to label it incorrectly.


Well here is where we do agree. Hulu+ is a "plus" over Hulu, in more than one way. People should always do research on anything they are going to spend money on, however we all know that isn't how it always works out and negatives are what people complain about.

I can see people who had not been interest in watching TV through Hulu on their computer being Interested in using Hulu+ on their TiVo simple going on the Hulu.com to see what is available. Then not reading enough to understand that if they are planning on using Hulu+ only through their TiVo that all the shows they thought were available will not be.

This is exactly why I am not a Hulu+ plus member now. I dropped satellite and went to OTA only awhile back the only thing I missed were some SyFy series. I just decided to live without them so for me if they were available on Hulu or not didn't matter at the time. Since then I permanently added a PC to my home theater setup and about the only thing I found worth streaming (to me) were some of these SyFy shows. I was already to upgrade to Hulu+ to get the higher quality videos until I found out most of the shows I was watching were not part of the Hulu+ upgrade package (meaning they were not available in 720p).

Regardless of the benefits of Hulu+ if someone were subbing to get these shows and only were going to use Hulu+ through their TiVo, they would be very unhappy.

Thanks,


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> Yes and there is no question it can be annoying. You see the show on the PC and add it to your queue, but you are unable to watch it on your Hulu+ device.
> I've had this happen with several shows.


Out of curiosity, which shows? Can you provide some example? Is there a way to list regular only Hulu (i.e. view on computer only) shows?

The Hulu website certainly seems to indicate that Hulu Plus is everything Hulu is with the ability to watch it all from your TV or mobile device.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Out of curiosity, which shows? Can you provide some example? Is there a way to list regular only Hulu (i.e. view on computer only) shows?
> 
> The Hulu website certainly seems to indicate that Hulu Plus is everything Hulu is with the ability to watch it all from your TV or mobile device.


I have to look at my queue when I get home. Hulu is blocked here at work and apparently my Android phone can't access hulu.com either.
It says" Hello! We notice that you are trying to access Hulu from your Android. It's not available"

I had never tried to access it from my cell phone before.

A show I added recently to my queue was Sekirei: Season 2. It's available to watch online from my PC. But is blocked from watching it from Hulu+ my PS3, Xbox360, or TiVo.


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

twhiting9275 said:


> This is a misconception.
> Hulu+ is not 'separate' from Hulu. You get EVERYTHING on Hulu+ that you get on Hulu standard, otherwise there'd be no reason to upgrade to +.
> JUST because something can't be viewed on your TV (or portable device, etc) doesn't mean it's not available to Hulu+ members, it just means that it's not available on those devices.


Its not really a misconception... Hulu+ has two features that you pay for 1) Additonal content (Criterion, back catalogs of some shows, etc) 2) Access on other devices - Tivo/IPad/etc 
#1 - Yes - in this case Hulu+ includes everything in Hulu
#2 - No - in this case some content is not incldued

Since most people on this forum (TIVO!!!!) are paying for #2 (i.e. that is what drove them to Hulu+) - the quick and easy explanation to them - is NOT EVERYTHING ON HULU is on HULU+. It clears up a lot of confusion .... And the gaps are pretty annoying.
-Shaown


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Out of curiosity, which shows? Can you provide some example? Is there a way to list regular only Hulu (i.e. view on computer only) shows?
> 
> The Hulu website certainly seems to indicate that Hulu Plus is everything Hulu is with the ability to watch it all from your TV or mobile device.


Unfortunately - lots of stuff. as you scroll thru the ipad you will see it labeled as Web only. Off the top of my head - I was trying to play General Hospital for my parents - didnt work. I think another one was that new show Happy Endings, etc.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> Out of curiosity, which shows? Can you provide some example? Is there a way to list regular only Hulu (i.e. view on computer only) shows?
> 
> The Hulu website certainly seems to indicate that Hulu Plus is everything Hulu is with the ability to watch it all from your TV or mobile device.


Well for stuff from the Syfy network the following are on Hulu but not available through Hulu+ on devices like TiVo:


Being Human
Caprica
Cha$e
Face Off
Fact or Faked
Ghost Hunters
Haven
Hollywood Treasure
Macel;s Quantum Kitchen
Merlin
Riese: Kingdom Falling
Sanctuary
Scare Tactics
Stargate SG-1
Stargate Univverse
Warehouse 13
If you go to Hulu.com you can check out shows from any network that is available.

If you check out the of Hulu Vs Hulu+ comparison chart it notes that in the TV shows section there are 33,000 episodes available for Hulu+ but only 16,000 of those would be available on supported devices like a TiVo.

Thanks,


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

thanks

When I was looking ast stuff the other day, I think I was jsut looking at the Hulu+ listings. That stuff was available for everything. I.e. TV, mobile, and computer. There seemed to be "a lot".

How does it compare to Netflix? I have no clue. I don't have Netflix anymore and there does not seem to be a good way to browse what is available via Netfliz without having a netlfix sub.


----------



## KCcardsfan (Feb 20, 2011)

jsmeeker said:


> thanks
> 
> When I was looking ast stuff the other day, I think I was jsut looking at the Hulu+ listings. That stuff was available for everything. I.e. TV, mobile, and computer. There seemed to be "a lot".
> 
> How does it compare to Netflix? I have no clue. I don't have Netflix anymore and there does not seem to be a good way to browse what is available via Netfliz without having a netlfix sub.


If you go to the main HULU page browse TV shows for instance when the page pops up it will list everything alphabetically. There are a number of pull downs to help narrow it and below that are filters. If you select the HULU+ filter the list will narrow to just HULU+ shows. As it compares to Netflix there is alot of overlap but the one thing HULU has that Netflix doesn't is current seasons of TV Shows available but not in every sitution. The other main thing is at least on the TIVO HULU+ offers CC on many of their shows while Netflix doesn't.

In response to your earlier question. I can't see the trial videos since I already am a HULU+ sub. I don't know your situation but I would try the demo and see if it works. The different levels of video quality are listed by bandwith HD (3.2 Mbps) HD (2 Mbps) SD (1 Mbps) SD (650 Kbps). If you have high speed internet you should be able to one of those depending on your other bandwith usage.


----------



## exegesis48 (Jan 14, 2007)

shaown said:


> Its not really a misconception... Hulu+ has two features that you pay for 1) Additonal content (Criterion, back catalogs of some shows, etc) 2) Access on other devices - Tivo/IPad/etc
> #1 - Yes - in this case Hulu+ includes everything in Hulu
> #2 - No - in this case some content is not incldued
> 
> ...


I completely agree with Shaown here. It is a TIVO forum after all. If you are paying for a service on a device that excludes content provided by the free service elsewhere, then it is indeed confusing for the consumer. Especially since TiVo is virtually saying Hulu+ is a part of the new Premiere experience.


----------

